# Grow Tent Fan/Climate control help



## outdoorsman101 (Sep 13, 2009)

I am purchasing a tent and excited to get it started, but I don't know where to start.

IT says 4 or 6 in. fan and filter output can be put into it, and any bulb (there is no socket for any type of bulb it appears, just a hole in the tent). I will be growing in an attic that will be getting cold in a few months. How do I go about controlling the climate? Thanks a ton in advance. Also, how often will I have to water soil plants if a fluro is on it 24h a day?


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Sep 13, 2009)

also, will I need two fans and two ducts? one for blowing air in and one for blowing air out?


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Sep 14, 2009)

outdoorsman101,
Hello.., first off, what are the dimensions of the tent you will be using to grow? Happen to know the company who makes it? I own a few tents myself, so I will give you more information after you provide me with the above.


----------



## Trafic (Sep 14, 2009)

I use just one duct fan.  It runs from my filter through the light and out the top.

There is only a hole for a cord, no socket.  I have an extension cord with three outlets that runs my mini fan.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2009)

What size is the tent and what size/kind of light are you putting in?  How cold is cold?  Ventilation needs to be custom tailored to each person's individual circumstances.  There is no one solution that will work for all.


----------

